
Recreating the famous Buffer MVP website without code (using Carrd.co) - bramk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg__pU3ufHU
======
bramk
I've been a huuuuge fan of @ajlkn's Carrd ever since I discovered it on
Product Hunt, and over the years I've been using it to build a lot of websites
without code.

Now it's one of the main tools in my upcoming course No-Code MVP, and after
creating it's tutorial video for the course I decided to share it! I hope you
like it :)

